# October: Fresh Start



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

Time to get rid of this nasty body fat.

Current stats:

187 lbs.
5' 9"
Approx. 25% body fat

I don't have any plans to compete or anything, so I don't need to be perfect by any means. However, I desperately need to lose at least 25 lbs or I'll never be happy with myself. This is all about me, and what I know I can do. 

I have to retrain my body to be satisfied with 6 small meals a day. It still craves 3 large ones, but that is sooo not helping me lose any weight.

So here's the journal, a good start. Now I just have to be dedicated to keeping it up to date, and staying on track.

Any and all suggestions, questions, comments, etc., are more than welcome. 

I'll probably do a better job of sticking with it if I have a bunch of discussion going on in here.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

So far today:

4:45am

2 slices whole wheat bread, 1 slice swiss cheese. (Not ideal, but I was too tired to cook.)

Taught a Spinning class.

8:30am

1 scoop whey, 1/4 cup strawberries

11:45am 

Protein pancake: 1/2 cup dry oats, 1/2 cup egg whites, 1/3 cup pure bran.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of doing legs with a client this evening, so rest of the day SHOULD go like this:

3pm:

Protein bar

Somwhere around 4 or so, I'll cram 20 minutes on the stairmaster, before my 5pm client. Workout legs at 6.

7pm:

2 scoops whey and water. 5 grams Glutamine.

10pm
 3 oz. can tuna, 2 cups broccolli.

Bed.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Luck Spin Queen


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 19, 2004)

Good luck with your goals.  I am starting mine again Noverber 1st.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks

My client cancelled, so I took the evening off. I'm doing legs tomorrow with another trainer instead. 

I'm skipping the tuna because I ran out, so it'll be broccolli and hearts of palm for dinner tonight. 

Maybe some sugar free jello with it.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 20, 2004)

Hate waking up at 4:45.

Making my oatmeal pancake half asleep.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 20, 2004)

Doing legs with Chris today. He's somewhat mad at me, so this will be painful.


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 21, 2004)

October 20:

5am:
Oatmeal pancake

30 min elleiptical

8:45am
1 scoop whey, 1/4 banana

12:15pm
Oatmeal pancake
2 pieces celery w/cheese

Shoulders/ 15 min elliptical

3:20pm
1/3 cup oats
3 pieces cheese

6pm:
1 scoop whey

9pm
2 cans tuna
Broccoli
spinach


----------



## SpinQueen (Oct 26, 2004)

Oct 26th

My sister had her wedding this past weekend, so I've been out of town.

6:15am Taught Spinning

7:25am
Greens Plus Bar www.greensplus.com

10:25am
1/4 cup oats, dry (should have had egg whites with it, I know. Ran out of time)

12pm
30 min cardio combo of stairmaster, elliptical, bike
1:00pm
2 cups broccoli
6 oz. can tuna

4:00 pm
EAS Advantedge Carb Control bar

7:00pm
1 scoop whey, 1 tbsp pb

9:45pm
2 cups broccoli
6 oz. can tuna


----------

